# Split or 3 under?



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I can't decide......

I think I shoot better split, but 3 under is easier.

What are pro's and con's of each?


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

I think its all in what you like. I draw split and then drop the index finger so I release 2 under. I get a good release this way. so it works for me.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I went to the range today and shot a couple different bows, I think I like the split but with shorter bows it feels like my fingers are pinching at full draw. a 66" bow may cure this.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I draw and shoot 2 under with a tab


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot split fingers, just don't have the index finger any longer so it looks like I shoot 3 under..
Don.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

I shoot split 3, it's what I learned as a kid. I've done 2 under as well but I definitely noticed a bit more stress on my hand so I'll stick with split 3 until someone can show me that I can score better a different way (and a release doesn't count ).


----------



## nanopoop (May 14, 2012)

i shoot 3 under , that is because i don't want to grab the arrow by mistake as i draw.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I think a lot of this is influenced by the length of your fingers, the thickness of your finger protection, and just plain personal preference; what you are most physically comfortable with. 

If you open the palm of your draw hand facing you, and look at how the joints of your first three fingers line up, they don't, right? When I curl my fingers slightly, the joints in the middle finger and the ring finger line up better. So if I hook to the joints, I may find I get a more consistent loose if I hold with the bottom two, and not the first; kind of like Zesty. However, If you shoot a heavy draw weight and a thick glove, the glove may mitigate some of that. 

For me, I shot recurves for a pretty good while with three under, and found it worked better for me personally. When I shot split, I tended to claw the string and even torque it, or at least I convinced myself I did. So when I came over to compounds, I began with three under. I eventually discovered I got better and easier bare shafts if I dropped the third finger and held two under. Also, for me, my alignment (draw arm behind arrow) came much easier when hooking under the nock. I think that may be because I apparently have a fairly tall face. ukey: I also prefer the "feel" of using my index finger for my anchor point. In short, I did not find I could duplicate what seems to work very well for Zesty.

All that to say, I don't think there is a hard fast rule about which is better. You just have to try some options and try to figure out what seems to fit you and work best for you. Bare shafting is one way to confirm some of that.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

I was trained to shoot 3 under. I tried split for a couple of shots but felt like my arrow gets disturbed on the way out. So I'm sticking with 3 under.


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

I shoot cleaner with three under or by releasing two. Im a lefty but learned to bow shoot right handed. In the process of retraining myself to shoot left....ugh. Although my grandad (god rest his soul) shot three under in a reverse grip (yes, hand upside down). Its kinda neat but never felt comfortable to me. He said he could see better that way


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I shoot with split fingers.

*zestycj7*...you da man!

I had my index finger on my shooting hand crushed in a accident a few years ago. The doctors saved it and I'm still able to shoot with it.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

I shoot two under (index and middle finger) on both traditional and compound. I have a hard time drawing smoothly using split finger for some reason, but will keep playing with it to see if I can make it work.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

zestycj7 said:


> I shoot split fingers, just don't have the index finger any longer so it looks like I shoot 3 under..
> Don.


I've heard that because the middle finger is the longest and bears most of the draw weight, it's most efficient to draw/release with that finger right under the nockpoint. I haven't mastered that yet, but it looks like you've got it down pretty well!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I draw with 3 split, then drop the top index finger. It works for me. I have played with doing the one finger before the shot, but it is a tad difficult for me.

Arrow


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Chica,
Once I get to full draw I drop my middle finger, so I have a one finger release.
When I jacked up my hand and lost the index finger I ripped the tip of the middle finger off too. They put it back on but I can't bend it at the tip so it's straight and I can't pull or hold any weight with it.
Don.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is a new slant. If you are shooting instinctive three fingers under moves the arrow up making your "Spot on" closer. This is beneficial if you are shooting spots because the point of the arrow is closer to the target center. However if you are shooting with a sight at NFAA or US-Archery style tournaments where you are shooting out to 80 yards or 90 meters then three under makes it difficult to move your anchor point down low enough to accommodate your sight pin being low enough to be on at those distances while not impact the fetching. Generally speaking the Olympic archers and those using sights for long distances use the split and anchor under the chin to accommodate the longer distances with their sight pin.

So as a real rough rule of thumb:
3 fingers under for instinctive
Split fingers if you are going to use sights.


Oh almost forgot I draw with three fingers and drop the index (pointer finger) off the string releasing with the bottom two. I have a shelf on my tab that rests under the chin. (yes I use sights)


----------

